#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Vídeo Linha APC - Bridge Access Point

## Suporte Intelbras

Olá Pessoal,

No vídeo abaixo você irá aprender como efetuar a configuração de Bridge Access point da linha APC.

----------

